# Gewicht auf der Radon-Seite sehr optimistisch?



## Osmodium (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

kann es sein, dass die Gewichte, die Radon auf der Seite für die Räder angibt, sehr optimistisch sind?

Das Radon Team 7.0 2011 beginnt gewichtsmäßig bei 11.6 kg und 16", mein Team 7.0 in 18" wiegt reale 12,6kg.
Das kann doch wohl kaum dem 2" größeren Rahmen geschuldet sein, oder?

Oder wiegt Radon ohne Pedale?


----------



## illegut (26. Januar 2012)

Die Gewichtsangaben fast aller Hersteller sind ohne Pedale.
Auch die von Radon.
Wie die Daten teilweise "frisiert" werden wird hier im Forum des öfteren diskutiert.
Die neuen Angaben von Radon (2012èr Modelle) berücksichtigen sogar Farbe oder eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiletto (1. Februar 2012)

Also unser Team7, 2011, in 16 Zoll, bringt es ohne Pedale auf ~12 Kg. Den Sprung auf 12.6 Kg bei einem 18er kann ich mir nur mit Pedale vorstellen.
Rechtlich hat sich Radon mit dem kleinen Wörtchen "ab" abgesichert, nirgends steht dass ein 16er 11,6 Kg wiegt, auch wenn man(n) es so ableitet/versteht.
Ein ZR Team7 dürfte somit auch gerne 16 Kg wiegen, nur eben nicht unter 11,6!


----------



## trunkrider (2. Februar 2012)

stiletto schrieb:


> Also unser Team7, 2011, in 16 Zoll, bringt es ohne Pedale auf ~12 Kg. Den Sprung auf 12.6 Kg bei einem 18er kann ich mir nur mit Pedale vorstellen.
> Rechtlich hat sich Radon mit dem kleinen Wörtchen "ab" abgesichert, nirgends steht dass ein 16er 11,6 Kg wiegt, auch wenn man(n) es so ableitet/versteht.
> Ein ZR Team7 dürfte somit auch gerne 16 Kg wiegen, nur eben nicht unter 11,6!



Naja - es dürfen ja aber auch keine Phantasieangaben sein. Man kann sich möglicherweise darüber streiten, wieviel Aufklärung und Transparenz bei einer Gewichtsangabe notwendig ist, um dem lauterkeitsechtlichen Irreführungsverbot zu entgehen (Die Rechtsprechung nimmts da eigentlich ziemlich genau). Als absolutes Minimum wird man aber verlangen dürfen, dass eine Kaufoption überhaupt zu dem beworbenen Gewicht führen kann. Und da man außer der Rahmengröße nichts konfigurieren kann, muss das kleinste 16 Zoll Rad das angegebene Gewicht auch tatsächlich auf die Wage bringen +/- einer gewissen Tolleranz, die aber sicher nicht 400g beträgt.

Wie wiegt ihr denn die Räder? Soweit ich weiß, messen viele Waagen sehr ungenau. Am besten vielleicht die Differenz wiegen - also Fahrer mit Rad minus Fahrer ohne Rad?


----------

